# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Alcantarillado >  El Thames Tideway Tunnel

## Jonasino

[QUOTE]  Un extraordinario colector con 25 kilómetros de largo, de hasta 65 metros de profundidad y más de siete metros de diámetro, el Támesis Tideway túnel será el proyecto de infraestructura más grande jamás emprendido por la industria de agua del Reino Unido.

Será generalmente seguir la ruta del río Támesis, a fin de que pueda conectarse a los desbordamientos del alcantarillado combinado (OSC) que se encuentran a lo largo de las riberas del río, que pasa por debajo de toda otra infraestructura en Londres ya través de una variedad de diferentes condiciones del terreno.

El túnel de Thames Tideway será construida por contratistas de clase mundial utilizando las mejores técnicas innovadoras para ofrecer los métodos más sostenibles y rentables de la construcción.

Habrá tres principales sitios 'drive' donde tuneladoras se redujeron en el suelo e impulsados ​​por debajo del lecho del río para construir el túnel desde el este, oeste y lugares céntricos.

Ingeniería innovadora en la fase de diseño ya ha reducido el túnel desde los iniciales 32 kilometros propuestas, a 25 kilometros, y ha reducido el número de sitios de construcción necesarios 45-24.
¿Qué es una tuneladora?

Una tuneladora (TBM) excava un túnel circular usando un cabezal de corte girando, creando al mismo tiempo una pared del túnel utilizando segmentos concretos. Como se excava también transporta el material de detrás de la máquina a través de una cinta transportadora o una bomba, que se extendió progresivamente a medida que la máquina se mueve.[QUOTE]





Video plan de obra: https://vimeo.com/93163541

Fuente: http://www.thamestidewaytunnel.co.uk/

----------

FEDE (04-mar-2015)

----------

